# Field Burning



## Dano1124

Hey folks,

What are the thoughts on field burning....late fall or eraly spring?

I got in a bind...cut some hay and had to leave it in the field...was thinking about burning it off...thoughts?

I was trying to get it in right before some bad weather getting in and we got a freak down pour the day I was going to bale...it went moldy with the following 5 days of rain.

Good thing it was my place and not a customers.


----------



## Production Acres

read thread above in hay production called tall hay going into winter


----------



## nwfarmer

In Wyoming they still burn their barley fields in the fall and spring. Just set them on fire and go home. Scares me. Every year they burn a couple of houses down.


----------



## mlappin

When we get hay thats so bad its not even worth baling for bedding, we used to take the forage chopper and just blow it back on the field. Set the deflector all the way up on the spout and it just disappears before it hits the ground.


----------



## Rodney R

PA had a good thread that he mentioned, and somebody brought up a good point about burning rolls of hay. I would use a tedder and spread it out (if you don't have the forage chopper), and leave it rot up - maybY shred it a few times? How much is left of it? I think that burning it would not be good at all for the stand.

Rodney


----------



## Dano1124

Thanks...wow some pretty intersting reading...I guess burning is not the answer from what I gathered...

I hope we get on and off snow and a indian summer so the stuff rots fast and settles...I never cut too low and I'll adjust my rake a little higher so not to pick up the leftovers...

thanks for the thread info...


----------

